# Ephebopus uatuman



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

TSS have some of these available for £25. Has anyone kept them before and what are they like?


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think you'll get a better review than the write-up on the spider shop . If they were slings I'd have a few . I do have 2 E.rufescens , the Red Skeletons and they look gorgeous at 2'' .


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

shame they don't keep that colour as adults 

I haven't kept these ones but I've got an adult female E. murinus, the "regular" skeleton tarantula. She's a bit of a pet hole but comes out sometimes, nasty temper on her as well.


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> I don't think you'll get a better review than the write-up on the spider shop . If they were slings I'd have a few . I do have 2 E.rufescens , the Red Skeletons and they look gorgeous at 2'' .


Their write up is informative, but it's always nicer to hear from someone who ISN'T trying to sell you something. :lol2:

Richard


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Richard2510 said:


> Their write up is informative, but it's always nicer to hear from someone who ISN'T trying to sell you something. :lol2:
> 
> Richard


Cynic . :lol2:


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> Cynic . :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

if there still in stock on friday when i get paid im having one so none of you best be buying them all before then:diablo:


----------

